# Short Luteal Phase



## Frizzie (May 29, 2007)

Hi all,
I am about to have my first FET and have a scan booked in for day 10.  I have a short luteal phase, ovulating about day 16, on a 24/25 day cycle.  When I raised this with my fertility specialist I was told that I will just take the pessaries and steriods (in response to the killer cell test) from the day of transfer.  However I am anxious that my short luteal phase just won't be long enough to allow things to work.  Does anyone out there have a similar cycle where they have been told anything different or operated under a different protocol or even some success stories?!
Thanks,
Frizzie.


----------



## Jo-M (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Frizzie,

I also had a short luteal phase (8 days usually) and I managed to extend it with Cyclogest (progesterone) suppositories. After two years of ttc I got a BFP the second month I used cyclogest! I have no idea how this fits into FET and IVF though as I never got that far. Are the pessaries you take progesterone? If so then my guess is that they would extend your luteal phase. My experience is that most doctors (GPs and fertility doctors) seem to dismiss the significance of the luteal phase length and I had to really fight to get the Cyclogest - my consultant was amazed when it worked. I would love to hear how you get on - good luck!

Jo-M


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree with Jo, the profesterone support you are given with your FET should help lengthen your luteal phase. I had the same issue as Jo & am firmly convinced that using cyclogest helped me get my BFP. I ovulate on day 19 & usually have a 10 dayish LP. I mentioned it to several GP's & my 1st cons & it was only taken seriously by my fertility clinic nurse although she did say cyclogest support wasn't proven to have any beneficial effect! LPD isn't taken seriously


----------

